# Lidl W5 Synthetic Material Care



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bought a couple of these at the weekend - currently in-store at about £1.29.

Tried it on the underbonnet plastics and its done a great job - obviously don't know about durability but as a quick spruce up wipe on wipe off product its a bargain


----------

